# Some of my favorite SQ Test songs..



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

1) Durutti Column: Fridays 
LINK: 




This is an instrumental song with a super heavy drum beat, a trippy acoustic guitar, piano and a an electric guitar that phases from right to left. The entire album "Obey the Time" was recorded in DDD and the CD has many more cool songs, if you like that sort of thing, of course. 

2) Peter Murphy: Strange Kind of Love
LINK: 




Opens with some soft electro-acoustic guitar, then the vocals start, and his voice has this deep, haunting style, probably one of the best alternative rock vocalist ever (I'm biased though as I've seen him three times live). Again the entire album "Deep" is recorded DDD and there are other greatly recorded songs on it.

3) Simple Minds: Hunter and the Hunted and Big Sleep
LINK: 



LINK: 




Not sure if this was a full digital recording, I have the album and it does not sound as good as the remastered CD does. But both of these songs are super clear with a pounding drum line and Hunter & the Hunted features Herbie Hancock on keyboards, for you Jazz fans. Again all of the songs on this album "New Gold Dream" are awesome sounding!

Cheers...!


----------

